# parakeet hunting videos



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

hi freinds 
i would like to share my videos with you on youtube some of you may have seen them and some may have not i make these videos so like minded people can see them in total i have about 30 all catapult some target some hunting my latest videos are of me shooting parakeets with very close up recording hope you enjoy please leave a comment.









just type in

danielmorgan1976


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

Danny put your future hunting-related posts in the Hunting Forum and not here in the General.

I have always liked your videos and enjoy watching them from time to time.


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

some good shot on there tho dannyboy


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Oops sorry it will take a little getting used to but I'll get there in the end.
And thanks Its good to see some familiar faces on here hello all


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

I love your videos! Keep em' coming.

Scott


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Danny!

You rascal! I have seriously missed your hunting posts since I left the shed.. Happy to see you again.. 
You and Tyke are the champions of milbro square rubber users..

Nico


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guys and nico what a compliment I've got loads of pictures I need to sort out for upload and I'm working on a pigeon roost video I'm hoping this will be finished tomorrow as soon as it is I wil let you all know.
I'm so happy to be able to share all this for a long time the only people to see my shooting was whoever was with me but now it's a different story thanks to sites like this my aim is to have a full DVD in a couple of years not only do I love hunting with may Catty I love seeing albert my dog working he works with me because all he knows is me a Catty and a few leadshot he marks squirrel roosting birds and all sorts so it would be good to share him aswel 
Spk soon danny


----------

